# Ferry to Sabah



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is there a passenger, vehicle ferry from anywhere in Malaysia or Singapore to Sabah or Borneo. I have searched the net and came up empty
Thanks


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

In the 2 months I have lived in Malaysia, I have learned that the Internet isn't a great resource for this sort of thing. Forums will probably be more help. But unfortunately not me. I hope by responding your post is bumped and someone can help you.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

A proposal for a ferry between East and West M was proposed. 
With the budget airline and MAS and SIA plying its regular runs, there is no demand for it.


----------

